# considering floating frogbit



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

well i found this wonderful deal in aquabid with 30+ floating frogbit, free worldwide shipping and DOA guarantee. the price is 12 dollars( 15 for buy it now)!!! also the seller has some quite good feedback, not much, but 28/28...what do you say? im thinking of placing it in my tetra tank, which im planning to breed. is the plant a good idea? any CO2/ special lighting needed? in the description he said a very simple and easy plant to raise, but i wanted to make sure


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

we have giant frog bit and its just like duck weed that flowers!

can't kill it in a low current tank in my exp

our tap water is

8.2-8.5 pH
super hard
no special lighting only a single shop light tube above the 70 gallon MARS tank it is floating in


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

so you consider it a good deal and i should buy it?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

that was about what we paid 3 months ago for our starters.

If it includes shipping ide jump on it personally


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

worldwide shipping is FREE! AWESOME huh?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

and also i found another great deal which has 40+ plants of the kind and worldwide shipping is 7.00$. starting price is 1.00$, so maybe it's a better deal...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I have trouble with it unless my water is dirty.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

you have trouble with it unless your water is dirty? no offence but what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I mean it's hard to feed; dirty water helps


----------

